# best rifle for varmints and predators



## biggamehunter69 (Feb 6, 2006)

what caliber is better for varmints and predators at ranges of 0-500 yards? 22-250, 223, 220, 243, 25-06


----------



## jace belcher (Mar 14, 2006)

well if your lookin at ranges at 500 yards then the 243 would be pretty good but the all around varmint guns are 223 or 22-250 and either one of those guns will do the trick, but not many people shoot coyotes or predators that far, thats a ways out, most shots usully are from about 50 yards to 250 or 300. 500 yards though would prolly be best for the 243 but not many ppl use those because it can tear up the coyote pretty bad. You'll get some other options from some of the other guys also.


----------



## jace belcher (Mar 14, 2006)

I also wouldnt go to high on the grainage. About 40 to 52 grain is the best.


----------



## TR220swift (Feb 9, 2006)

Go for the Swift!!!


----------



## kir_kenix (Mar 31, 2006)

223...that is the best all-round cartrige. It is heavy enough to get some range and knock down power, but light enough not to blow a huge whole in whatever you hit. I think that this is about the best round available for taking small to mid size game.

schram out


----------



## fox412 (Mar 18, 2005)

Here is my opinion. If you do not reload. I would go for the 22-250 or the 243. I would give the edge to the 243 since you can buy factory loads from 55grain to 100 grain. This way you would have a good predator and varmit gun that could also be used for white tails. The largest bullet that I know of that you can load in a 22-250 or a 220swift is 70grains. A little light for me personally for deer. (I don't want to start an arguement with everyone if 100 grains is not enough bullet for deer or if its OK to shoot them with a 60 grain bullet. This is what I think so lets not argue.)

If you reload I like the 220 swift over the 22-250. It is a little better ballistically but the ammo can be a pain to find in the stores. I recently bought my second 220 swift and I kinda wish I would have bought a 243 so when my little guy gets bigger he could use that gun for everything from foxes to whitetails.

For what you say you want and the distances you are wanting to shoot I think the 223 is eliminated because of the distances you want to shoot and the 25-06 is out since the smallest factory load that I have seen for it is 85 grains.

Those are my two cents.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Look into a .223 WSSM or .243WSSM !!! :huh:


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

Do you care about the fur?


----------



## biggamehunter69 (Feb 6, 2006)

i probably will be selling the furs


----------



## Lugnut (Apr 15, 2006)

Anyone here hunt coyotes with a Rem. 7mm-08?

My neighbor is trying to get me coyote hunting with him, and that is my deer rifle


----------



## deathwind (Apr 17, 2005)

Swift all the way.


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

My personal opinion would be the 22-250 or the 204 but at the extent of the shots you want to be taking the 204 might come up a little short


----------

